# 1950/60's Kohler Tub Spout



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Any one know where I can get one of these for my picky customer?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Get in your deloreon.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Get in your deloreon.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## borntoplumb (Jan 12, 2016)

Haha the deloren! That's the worst! Customers always right! :thumbup:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is there access to the diverter from the bottom of the spout? I'm not going to go through the pain of looking up Kohler stuff, but most of those style spouts have a cap on the bottom that allows you to rebuild the diverter.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Isn't that the kind with the brass gate?

What's wrong? Lol


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Honestly I did not look at the bottom, but that is the issue, are the rebuild kits available?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Not sure about the availability of rebuild kits. This is the first thing i found when I went to Kohler's site and just looked up their current spouts. Might be the same parts, probably contact kohler to find out.

Here's the link to the site I took a screen shot of. Hope it's a good starting point for you.

http://www.us.kohler.com/us/catalog...m/Bathroom Faucets/Tub Faucets/Wall-mount.htm


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, I will check on it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you make it back to see if it was serviceable?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Did you make it back to see if it was serviceable?


I will before the end of the week.


----------

